# Revolution dosage



## cocorabbit (Jul 25, 2012)

How much Revolution do you apply per rabbit weight? (I saw the formula for rabbits on here before, but now I can't find that post!)

Thanks


----------



## cocorabbit (Jul 26, 2012)

Nvm found it!!!

18mg/kg of rabbit

that's correct?


----------



## cocorabbit (Jul 26, 2012)

my rabbit weighs only 600grams.... so how much would I give?

I remember me vet took one revolution bottle (15mg) and just used half of it on each rabbit (about 12.5mg per 600grm rabbit)?


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes that dose is correct. 18mg/kg 
600g, do the math.
18mg/kg - 0.600kg.
so 18 x .6 = 10.8mg 
Revolution is very safe, talked to the folks at pfizer more recently and they were talking about dosing as much as 60x the minimum being totally safe, but necessary for many types of applications, (min typical dose is 6mg/kg)


----------



## cocorabbit (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks!

So you can actually decide to give them the min dosage 6mg/kg

OR 18mg/kg?

What would be the difference. For example, they aren't so bad that they have mange or pulling out fur, but I have noticed they are trying to scratch inside their ear as far as they can go. Should I just used the minimum dose first... see how that goes?


----------



## Pipp (Jul 26, 2012)

For the 120 mg strength, use a 1cc syringe to draw up 0.05cc per kg of rabbit. (Note: discard the needle part after drawing it up). For example, a 4kg rabbit would get 0.2ml of the 120mg/ml solution.

If you are using the less concentrated solution (60mg/ml), then draw up 0.1cc per kg of rabbit. 

The same 4kg rabbit as above would get 0.4ml of the less concentrated solution. 

You need an accurate weight for your rabbit to determine the correct volume of Revolution. 

(1kg = 2.2lb and 1ml = 1cc)


sas


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Aug 16, 2012)

So I'm dosing my cat again on Friday (his second shot of Revolution in the 6mth pack).. Can I save like 2-3 drops from the thing for my bunny? I think the adults that are hatching are realising bunny is a host since the cat isn't. . . I never had fleas on my bunny ever. :.


----------

